# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pescadores poco respetuosos

## culipardo

Curiosa noticia sobre lo que sucede cuando los pescadores de cangrejos son poco respetuosos con el entorno.

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...rio-14734.html

----------


## jasg555

> Curiosa noticia sobre lo que sucede cuando los pescadores de cangrejos son poco respetuosos con el entorno.
> 
> http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...rio-14734.html


Desgraciadamente es práctica habitual dejar suciedades y no respetar el medio ambiente por parte de muchos carnicero/pescateros.

En algunas zonas como la Tabla de la Hiedra, Luciana y todo el cauce del río, tuvieron que prohibir su pescar porque literalmente destrozaron las orillas.

Y en ésta pesca, los que la realizan, muchas veces sólo practican ésta modalidad.

Al final, tendrán que prohibirlo.

----------


## culipardo

Vaya, parece que por esta vez van a actuar rápido:

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...rio-14778.html

----------


## jasg555

Al final tendrá que ser así, no hay más remedio.

----------


## Quini

La verdad es que es doloroso cuando menos , y nos da una idea de lo destructivos que llegamos a ser algunas veces , como amante de la pesca y mas como amante de la vida en nuestros ríos , no puedo por menos que cabrearme cada vez que leo / oigo alguna noticia de estas . 
Espero que todos los que amamos la pesca deportiva no seamos injustamente eglobados en este grupo de "asesinos" , "irresponsables", "matapeces", y demás adjetivos .
 :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

*Interceptan a dos pescadores furtivos con una red de 50 metros en el Miño.* 

Lugo, 8 ago (EFE).- Dos pescadores presuntamente furtivos, uno lucense y otra barcelonés, fueron interceptados tras recoger a bordo de una embarcación una red de unos 50 metros de longitud que previamente habían extendido en el río Miño a su paso por Lugo, informaron hoy fuentes de la Guardia Civil.

La operación de la Guardia Civil fue puesta en marcha tras una denuncia de que en la localidad de Ponteareas, una zona limítrofe entre los municipios lucenses de O Corgo y Guntín, había pescadores esquilmando las reservas de peces con redes de grandes dimensiones y otros utensilios como sedales durmientes.

Después de inspeccionar el terreno para conocer las diferentes rutas de acceso al citado lugar, tanto a pie como en coche, el dispositivo de vigilancia fue activado la madrugada de ayer, ante la constatación de que a esa hora aprovechaban los furtivos para faenar.

Hacia las 07:00 horas de ayer los agentes que participaban en el operativo localizaron en el Miño, a la altura de la desembocadura del río Neira, a dos personas a bordo de una embarcación, que estaban recogiendo una red pesca y diferentes cuerdas con anzuelos.

Cuando terminaron de recoger las artes de pesca, se dirigieron a la orilla del río, donde guardaron el material y las truchas capturadas en un turismo, momento en el que los agentes de la Guardia Civil los interceptaron y procedieron a su identificación.

Los supuestos furtivos llevaban en el maletero del coche una red de pesca de 50 metros de longitud, con boyas y pesas de plomo, mientras que en el asiento trasero del turismo los agentes encontraron cuatro maderas de corcho a las que estaban atadas cabos y anzuelos, así como dos capazos de caucho de color amarillo.

Los agentes se incautaron además de 103 peces de agua dulce de distintas medidas y once truchas, que fueron entregadas al entidades benéficas.

Los detenidos han sido identificados como J.J.L.F., de 44 años, con residencia en Lugo, y M.F.D., de 59 años, con domicilio en Barcelona.

Los dos son sospechosos de "pescar especies protegidas sin permiso del titular del coto" y de "emplear medios de pesca no selectivos", por lo que han sido puestos a disposición del Juzgado de instrucción número 2 de Lugo, precisaron las fuentes.

La embarcación de madera en la que ambos navegaban cuando fueron vistos por los agentes también ha sido intervenida y puesta a disposición judicial

----------


## Luisito1963

La policía hizo bién su trabajo. Esperemos que los jueces hagan también el suyo.

----------


## willi

GUADALAJARA, 17 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   La Patrulla del SEPRONA de la Guardia Civil de Almonacid de Zorita (Guadalajara) ha denunciado a dos personas por una infracción muy grave a la Ley de Pesca de Castilla-La Mancha, al pescar en el Pantano de Bolarque con dos redes de más de 50 metros de longitud cada una.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...117155049.html

----------

